# what peptide for hip injury?



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

i sprained both my tensor fascia lata (confirmed by gp) aswell as what i think is the illipsoas. ive had a referral to a physio, but its been three months and i still dont have an appointment, so it will probably another few before i have one. i dont really know how the problem came out, only thing i can think of is squatting too much/ often whilst cutting. regardless, i took two months off of anything that was causing it pain (all leg work and most back work), then went and started back light. ive slowly been adding weight to my squat and deadlift over the last two weeks, but the pain is still there when i get more weight on the bar (not massive pain but enough for me to stop working out for fear of worsening it). im getting weaker the longer i take off and its drivving me mad. i had to pull out of my first powerlifting competition because of the injury.

ive heard peptides can be good for recovering injury, specifically mgf. ive done some research but im just looking for some advice on what the best peptide for my injury would be and the best protocol for it. i should also mentioned im only 19. i couldnt find much online about possible issues of taking them at my age, so some advice there would be great aswell. i assume there wouldnt be any issues as i was under the impression peptides for injury dont have to be taken for very long.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

@Pscarb is prob the best person to ask


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tb500


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

loganator said:


> tb500


would that be better than mgf or any of the ghrp's? i thought that was mainly beneficial for tendinitis


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

A sprain causing pain for 3months??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thing about peptides for injury recovery is that the injury really needs to be accessible as peptides like MGF/IGF need to be micro dosed in the area to be effective, GH or GHRP/GHRH peptides will help through the circulation of more GH....

Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) is useful for the reduction of inflammation, but you don't just inject a peptide and think that will sort the issue out i am afraid.......

the biggest issue with injury recovery is inflammation so your first stop should be TB500


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> A sprain causing pain for 3months??


yeah, what i presume was a small tear in two of my hip muscles. not too sure how it happened, but it gets aggravated by walking for too long which happens weekly so maybe just hasnt had enough time to fully heal


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> thing about peptides for injury recovery is that the injury really needs to be accessible as peptides like MGF/IGF need to be micro dosed in the area to be effective, GH or GHRP/GHRH peptides will help through the circulation of more GH....
> 
> Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) is useful for the reduction of inflammation, but you don't just inject a peptide and think that will sort the issue out i am afraid.......
> 
> the biggest issue with injury recovery is inflammation so your first stop should be TB500


yeah i was thinking it would be a bit difficult to pinpoint the affected area with injections due to the size of the muscles and the nature of the area.

the injury isnt severe but its consistently there. i can still squat and deadlift, but once i get to about 40% of my previous training weight i start feelig it, then when i get to 60-70% it gets to the point where theres pain, enough for me to want to stop for fear of making it worse.

i should probably mention that ive been foam rolling and doing mobility, which has helped but its still there

would it be best for me to stack a couple of things together? maybe tb 500 and ipam? and would these both be site injection? never taken any drugs/ peptides or anything of the sort before so im pretty new to it and dont really know what would be best


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it sounds like the extra pressure the extra weight brings is what gives you the most discomfort, this would lead me to believe that inflammation is the issue or a strain....

for me the first thing i would use is Thymosin Beta 4, run this for a good month and re-access, there is no point in doing 2 things you have no experience with as then you would not know what has worked....


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it sounds like the extra pressure the *extra weight* brings is what gives you the most discomfort, this would lead me to believe that inflammation is the issue or a strain....
> 
> for me the first thing i would use is Thymosin Beta 4, run this for a good month and re-access, there is no point in doing 2 things you have no experience with as then you would not know what has worked....


as weight creeps up pain increases, but it can be felt at very light weight, is well as too much volume on the hip (e.g. walking for too long, which makes the area sore and tight). youre right it probably is a strain, i meant to write strain instead of sprain in the op

if it is in fact a strain, would tb 500 be the best for it? i was under the impression (although i may be wrong) that reducing the inflammation for it would just reduce pain and not affect healing too much as there isnt any swelling?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Healing is not happening whilst you have inflammation, you cannot just inject something and expect to heal.

It is a process, reduce the healing first then look at methods to assist in the healing like Physio etc


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Healing is not happening whilst you have inflammation, you cannot just inject something and expect to heal.
> 
> It is a process, reduce the healing first then look at methods to assist in the healing like Physio etc


ok cheers for the advice! what dosage should i be on? and would the injections be subq?

also just out of interest, what effect would ipam injected subq have on this kind of injury (minor muscle tear)?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are 2 ways to look at this concerning dosing....this is the one i use

Day 1 - 4mg

Day 2 - 6mg

Day 3 - 6mg

then 2mg each week for at least 4 weeks

the other option is using 2mg per week for 6-8 weeks, the one i use above is very effective.

IPAM will have some effect as it releases natural GH but it won't be dramatic and if you use both you will not know what is working, normally i would use a stack for injuries but you have never used any drugs so better to use one and see where it takes you.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> there are 2 ways to look at this concerning dosing....this is the one i use
> 
> Day 1 - 4mg
> 
> ...


so at 2mg per vial, running it the first way you said would set me back around £170? i never realised i'd need that much!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You might not but I found this to be the most effective way, if you have an injury that is causing you stress IMO £170 is not a lot to go towards fixing it, but you have to explore all avenues as although Thymosin is awesome it is not the answer to every injury


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> You might not but I found this to be the most effective way, if you have an injury that is causing you stress IMO £170 is not a lot to go towards fixing it, but you have to explore all avenues as although Thymosin is awesome it is not the answer to every injury


yeah thats fair enough. i think ill give it another couple of weeks of rehab then reassess whether i need to step it up. cheers again for the help :thumb:


----------

